# New rescue pup



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yesterday, I got a rescue puppy. He was rescued from one of the poorest animal shelters around here. He's a blue and tan, 10 weeks old. He weighs 1 pound 8 oz. I have no name as yet.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah he is adorable - such soulful big eyes!


----------



## Puperella (Jun 29, 2010)

awww what a lovely little angel!! 

congrats on your absolutely stunning baby!!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, wow. He is really darling! Such a sweet little face he has. I like Desmond for him. Dez for short.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

He's lovely....and well done on your part going with a rescue !
:hello1::hello1::hello1:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG, he is adorable!!!! Congrats!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone, he is a rowdy little thing. I am exhausted today. He was soo warm when I got him, no air conditioning, he was panting like crazy. Thank goodness I always keep a jug of water in my car. He drank and drank. I had to regulate his drinking so he didn't throw up. When I finally got him home, he was woozy, so I gave him some honey and he perked up enough to eat a good size meal. I then made sure he ate at 2 am and he was hungry again at 6am. Today he is doing great, momma is tired. lol


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Congratulations! He found a wonderful home!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

glad he is in good hands now he is so adorable


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww he is adorable!!
Your pack is realy growing and they are all amazing!!

You guys seem to have an abundance of rescue chi's in the US.
We dont here. x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh he's beautiful!!  Congratulations and thank you for giving him a good home. I'm sure you'll make each other very happy. 



Terri said:


> You guys seem to have an abundance of rescue chi's in the US. We dont here. x


We do, Terri. A massive abundance, unfortunately. It's very sad.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww he's adorable!! Did the shelter give you any history on how he got there?! I can't believe anyone could surrender such a cute little guy!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a precious baby...And so fortunate to have you!
You certainly have my respect for the loving heart you have for these neglected babies..You are someone I am so very proud to call a friend..:hello1eb


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Awww he's adorable!! Did the shelter give you any history on how he got there?! I can't believe anyone could surrender such a cute little guy!!


Sorry, didn't think to ask. With so many chis here, he may have been the last of a litter and didn't sell so they dropped him off.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

*rescues*



foggy said:


> Oh he's beautiful!!  Congratulations and thank you for giving him a good home. I'm sure you'll make each other very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> We do, Terri. A massive abundance, unfortunately. It's very sad.




I'm sure Scotland will catch up once the popularity of Chihuahuas goes up unless there are different laws there that make it harder for people to breed dogs or a law that requires dogs to be spayed and neutered.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

chideb said:


> What a precious baby...And so fortunate to have you!
> You certainly have my respect for the loving heart you have for these neglected babies..You are someone I am so very proud to call a friend..:hello1eb


Thank you so much, Deb. There was a young long coat male there in an outside stall with just a tarp over it that I left behind. He's weighing on my mind so bad. But he was at least 6 months old and better to tolerate the weather and heat than this little guy.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations! I love the blue and tans, so cute. Hes adorable, and what a great little setup you have for him!
That is sad about the other pup, weve had a number of rescue dogs in the past, but I was surprised at just how many chis are at the humane society. The last time I went there were at least 5 chihuahua puppies, there was a little lc blue merle pup that especially moved me, but I wished I could have brought them all home. So awful.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness, woman! You have a huge heart, I can just tell. LOL four is doing my head in for now, and you have SEVEN now! He is precious though, a real dollbaby.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

good on you  , im so glad you found him, the poor little guy  ,if their was so many chis in pounds around here i would have a zoo lol , what am i talking about it is a zoo it would just be a lot bigger


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Congrats! I love the blues.So glad he is in good hands now. let us know how he does and what you name him.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

He is so precious. Good luck with him!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He's beautiful. Love his coloring. He looks like a handful. Good luck. you are both lucky to have found one another.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww what a sweet little thing. 

You really are an angel. 

I cant go to rescue centres or even look at them online. It really upsets me for days and days. The one you left behind would really be playing on my mind to let me rephrase that, it is playing on my mind. I'm far to soft for my own good 

Congrats on your new addition. Hes just gorgeous xx


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Congrats!! He is adorable!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

congratulations,


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations, he is adorable!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

He is so sweet. What a lucky fella he is to have found you!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Bless his little heart xx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

He is beautiful and so are you for rescuing him. Wonderful!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Soo cute! Congrats and thanks for all you do with the homeless ones!


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

He is soo cute x


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

gorgeous! He is a lucky boy !x


----------



## myLoki (Jun 30, 2010)

PRECIOUS! I love his color!

t


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

he is beautiful, his colour is stunning,


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. He's a doll.


----------



## cybersleuth58 (Jun 21, 2010)

What a cutie!! Are you fostering him or keeping him? What a little angel!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

He is adorable! Great job in taking in a rescue :hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1::hello1: I wish more people would do so.


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

Sooooo cute. 

I wish I had more time and room to be able to have more chi's but I have realised my limits, but do sulk :foxes15:about that a lot, lol


----------

